
Small Social Groups Are Finally Finding a Home Online - samsolomon
http://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/small-social-is-here-why-groups-are-finally-finding-a-home-o#.cpd6w7gLJ
======
CM30
Small social groups have always found a home online. It was called Usenet,
internet forums, IRC, mailing lists, etc. The only difference with Slack and
other stuff is that the user interface is slightly shinier.

Then again, this seems to be a common thing in the modern media. Taking
something that's been around (or known) for a fairly long time, throwing in a
few buzz words and pretending it's a brand new idea.

------
miseg
Does slack support peer-to-peer groups? In other words, groups that a company
doesn't pay Slack to facilitate the group.

~~~
extra88
I'm not sure what you mean but anyone can create a Slack "team" and while the
free tier has limitations, number of members is not one of them. I'm on one
with over 5,500 members and dozens of channels. If you wanted the non-free
features, someone would have to pay Slack and arrange some way of collecting
"dues" from each member.

[https://slack.com/pricing](https://slack.com/pricing)

